# Logitech G430 Problem



## j0zen (14. November 2014)

Moin liebe Leute,

ich brauch dringend eure Hilfe oder euren Rat.
Alsoooo ... ich habe das Logitech G430 "Gaming Headset" *hust* und war Anfangs eigentlich überzeugt, da es sehr schönen Klang hat und auch einen schönen tiefen Bass. ( Meines Erachtens )
Nunja ich hab halt das Problem, dass, sobald TeamSpeak läuft und ich ein Game starte, der Sound immer ausfällt und wieder kommt und wieder ausfällt usw.
Das Headset wird dabei aus den Aufnahme- und Wiedergabegeräten geschmissen.
Es nervt extrem und bin total enttäuscht.

Ich hab schon folgendes ausprobiert :

1.Treiber neu installiert + geupdatet
2.neue Firmware für das Headset installiert
3.im Manager das "Anwendungen haben alleinge Kontrolle bla bla ... " deaktiviert

Also alles was man im Internet als Lösung findet.

Jetzt die Frage :

Gibt es doch einen Trick das es läuft oder sollte ich es schleunigst wieder loswerden und mir gute Kopfhörer holen mit einem guten Ansteckmikro ?

Wenn ich auf die 2. Variante umsteigen soll, dann wäre es super, wenn ihr mir noch einen "Geheimtipp" geben könntet in der Preiskategorie 60 - 70 Euro ( Kopfhörer + Mikro )
Das Mikro sollte nicht zu sehr rauschen und gute Qualität haben.

Vielen Dank im vorraus 

Mfg Dominik


----------



## Ramons01 (14. November 2014)

Erstmal solltest du versuchen das Problem einzuschränken. Es ist zwar sogesehen Müll, aber immer gleich neu kaufen ist auch nicht das Wahre und lohnt sich erst wenn es kaputt ist oder genug Geld zur Verfügung steht.

Seit wann treten die Probleme auf? Waren Windows Updates dabei oder z.b. ein TS Update seit dem es auftritt.

Kommt es nur bei Steam Games vor oder Allgemein bei jedem Game? Also auch bei Origin Spielen oder auch bei alten Spielen ohne Plattform bzw. Lol? Es könnte ja sein, dass Steam daran Schuld ist (jetzt nur so als Beispiel gesagt).

Wir müssen versuchen das Problem ein wenig einzuschränken, weil ich weiß jetzt keine Lösung auf die schnelle.


----------



## j0zen (14. November 2014)

Das Problem war seit Tag 1.

Spiele nur über Steam oder LoL und bei beiden ist das Problem.


----------



## Ramons01 (14. November 2014)

Kannst du mal einen Screen deiner Wiedergabegeräte posten? Mich würde interessieren was du da sonst noch drinne hast, da die Spiele ja irgendwas dann als Soundausgabe verwenden wenn dein Headset rausfliegt.


----------



## Deathy93 (14. November 2014)

j0zen schrieb:


> Moin liebe Leute,
> 
> ich brauch dringend eure Hilfe oder euren Rat.
> Alsoooo ... ich habe das Logitech G430 "Gaming Headset" *hust* und war Anfangs eigentlich überzeugt, da es sehr schönen Klang hat und auch einen schönen tiefen Bass. ( Meines Erachtens )
> ...


 
Ich hatte genau dasselbe Problem mit dem Headset.

Ich habe den Schrott verkauft und mir ein QPAD QH-90 zugelegt.
Eine andere Lösung gab es für mich nicht.
Bei mir war es immer so; Sobald ich einen Server bei BF3/4 gejoint habe, war der Sound komplett weg. Auch das Mikro ging nicht mehr.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. November 2014)

Evtl ein Treiberkonflikt... Also mal die anderen Soundtreiber deinstallieren


----------



## j0zen (14. November 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Evtl ein Treiberkonflikt... Also mal die anderen Soundtreiber deinstallieren


 
Auch schon ausprobiert ^^



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal einen Screen deiner Wiedergabegeräte posten? Mich würde interessieren was du da sonst noch drinne hast, da die Spiele ja irgendwas dann als Soundausgabe verwenden wenn dein Headset rausfliegt.


 
Gyazo geht gerade nicht. Hab nur 2 x High Definition Audio Device und einmal "Line In".


----------



## kTz- (20. November 2015)

Hallo Dominik Ich hatte genau das selbe problem , die lösung ist eig ganz einfach du musst nur den soundkarten treiber von deinem mainboard deinstallieren und schon sollte es gehen ( meistens heisst es Realtek audio hd)


----------

